# Raids/Instanzen



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

nabend,

ich hab die themen jetzt nur überflogen aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden. Ich würde gerne wissen ob es in WAR Raids gibts wie jetzt in WoW oder Instanzen. Also wo man mal nicht gegen die andere Fraktion kämpfen muss. Villeicht gibt es ja besondere Gegner in der WAR Geschichte, wie in Warcraft Illidan und Arthas...
Würde mich über Infos freuen. 

Wenn es so ein Thema schon gibt Tut mir leid dann closed und Link gebe zum Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamby (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> ich hab die themen jetzt nur überflogen aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden. Ich würde gerne wissen ob es in WAR Raids gibts wie jetzt in WoW oder Instanzen. Also wo man mal nicht gegen die andere Fraktion kämpfen muss. Villeicht gibt es ja besondere Gegner in der WAR Geschichte, wie in Warcraft Illidan und Arthas...
> Würde mich über Infos freuen.
> ...



Es gibt solche Gegner, allerdings hoffe ich das man sie nicht in Instanzen einbaut damit man sie töten kann. Wäre schade um die Story....


----------



## Gamby (18. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> ich hab die themen jetzt nur überflogen aber nicht wirklich was dazu gefunden. Ich würde gerne wissen ob es in WAR Raids gibts wie jetzt in WoW oder Instanzen. Also wo man mal nicht gegen die andere Fraktion kämpfen muss. Villeicht gibt es ja besondere Gegner in der WAR Geschichte, wie in Warcraft Illidan und Arthas...
> Würde mich über Infos freuen.
> ...



Es gibt solche Gegner, allerdings hoffe ich das man sie nicht in Instanzen einbaut damit man sie töten kann. Wäre schade um die Story....


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Ja oder halt so weltbosse wie in wow


----------



## Mordenai (18. November 2007)

Mythic hat bereits angekündigt, dass es PvE Inhalte geben soll. So finden sich z.B. auf War-Welten.de neben der Beschreibung einer "Instanz" names Bastionstreppe (Link), zwei Bossprofile (Link) von NPC's, auf die man wohl treffen wird.
Wie genau diese PvE-Inhalte nun umgesetzt werden ist noch fraglich. 

Als sicher gilt jedoch, dass es keine Raidinstanzen im Sinne von World of Warcraft geben wird. Die (PvE-)Gruppen werden wohl erheblich kleiner sein als in WoW und man kann davon ausgehen, dass nur einzelne Encounter wie z.B. die Endbosse instanziert werden.


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

Ich hab da nur mal ne frage; habt ihr eig irgendwann mal das tabletopspiel gespielt. ich ja, und mir ziehts bei einigen einträgen die füße weg. antwortet mal bitte.

mfg


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

es gibt nämlich kaum figuren, die man z.B. als weltbosse einsetzen könnte. man könnte höchstens ne skavenstadt raiden(skaven=rattenmenschen)


----------



## m1tnix (18. November 2007)

Ich denke es gibt genug, z.B. marodierende Totenbeschwörer, Oger, Vampire, Chaos Zwerge, irgendwelche Monster/Ungeheuer ... usw usf.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Nein habe ich nicht. Ich bin auf WAR gestoßen durch einen Freund als ich ihm gesgat habe das ich mit WoW aufhöre. Aber du kannst mir gerne was darüber erzählen Plutonäsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ich in Sachen Warhammer ein Newbie bin dumme fragen gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dies ist ein Forum wo man sachen anch fragt oder über sie diskutiert.


----------



## Vakahma (18. November 2007)

Sehr interessante Frage. Ich wäre glücklich, wenn ich ein bissel pve inhalt in war sehen würde.


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

kay, die dummen fragen nehm ich zurück.

also warhammer fantasy( so heißt das tabletopspiel) spielt in einer zeit, in der es nur krieg gibt.es gibt das imperium, welches ein bündnis mit den zwergen eingegangen ist, um gegen das von norden kommende chaos zu kämpfen(das chaos ist beim tabletop mit am härtesten). neben diesen 2 völkern gibt es auch noch hochelfen. dunkelelfen und hochelfen waren am anfang ein volk, bis ein teil iwann anfing, khaine anzubeten (khaine=gott des mordes). das sind so die wichtigsten völker. es gibt natürlcih auch noch andere völker wie oger, orks und goblins, echsenmenschen etc. das tabletopspiel spielt man nach punkten: wenn man sagt, wir spielen mit 2000 punkten, dann darf jeder spieler nur 2000 punkte oder weniger aufm tisch haben. jede figur hat seinen punktewert, der je nach ausrüstung des regiments( 16 leute) unterschiedlich ist. auch die völker haben unterschiedliche punktwerte. ungefähr 8 nachte goblins auf einen nackten oger.

so, wenn noch iwer fragen hat, einfach reinschreiben

mfg


----------



## Mordenai (18. November 2007)

> es gibt nämlich kaum figuren, die man z.B. als weltbosse einsetzen könnte



Ich habe bis vor ca. zwei jahren das TT gespielt / gesammelt (vorrangig Warhammer 40k aber auch Fantasy). Ich besitze genug Sekundärmaterial, (angefangen von Armeebüchern, über "White Dwarf"-Magazine bishin zu Romanen) um mich ein wenig in der Welt von Warhammer auszukennen.

Bezüglich der "Weltbosse" kann ich nur soviel sagen: Es gibts mehr als genug namenhafte Personen, die sich auf rp-konforme Weise anbieten würden. Ich erinnere da nur an Nagash oder Settra, die trotz zahlreicher Ableben immer wieder die Alte Welt heimsuchen.
Ebenso ist es nicht unüblich, dass sich Orcs und auch die Anhänger der verschiedenen Chaosgötter sich gegenseitig umhauen.

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Problem verstanden und behoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und was in diesem Thema die Erklärung des TT soll habe ich nicht ganz begriffen, die Frage des TE bezog sich auf die Implemetierung von PvE-Inhalten.

Ich persönlich sehe also keinen Grund warum keine Weltbosse bzw. instanzierte Encounter implemetiert werden sollen.


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

dann ließ den treat über meinem, der wollte ein wenig über das spiel in erfahrung bringen^^


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

ne, den vorletzten
^^


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

kann euch nur empfehlen, fals ihr nicht das viele geld für die figuren ausgeben wollt, euch das pc-game warhammer: mark of chaos zu kaufe. da ist eig alles sehr gut umgesetzt und man findet viel über die story raus


----------



## m1tnix (18. November 2007)

Und haben die Entwickler nicht mal gesagt, die ganze Geschichte spielt sich "in einer anderen Dimension" (Wahrscheinlichkeitsebene oder was auch immer, kenne den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr) ab, d.h man nimmt keinen Einfluss auf die offiziele Geschichte, man kann also alles und jeden in der Alten Welt töten (theoretisch).
Was mich aber eher interessieren würde, in welcher Zeit spielt das Spiel? Wer ist der Imperator, Karl Franz?


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

das ist doch eig di einzig bekannte zeit


----------



## m1tnix (18. November 2007)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du meinst, aber es ist +/- bekannt was vor Karl Franz in der Alten Welt passierte, es gibt dutzende Büecher, die in der Zeit zuvor spielen usw.


----------



## -Haihappen- (18. November 2007)

Ihr könnt ja mal hier in buffed.de auf Warhammer Online -> Hintergrundstory (oder einfach HIER klicken). Sie sollte das Grobe erklären. Viel Spaß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonäsch (18. November 2007)

naja, die zeit in der das tabletopspiel zeit is doch eig die richtig bekannte zeit. da haben die macher viele vorbilder. kay, man könnte auch sagen, sie machen ne frühere zeit, da sie sich da noch viel ausdenken und selbst hinzufügen könnten. ich fäng aber die zeit des karl franz oder zu der zeit des sturms des chaos am besten.


----------



## Pente (19. November 2007)

Es gibt PvE Inhalt und PvE Instanzen. Das wurde ja auch von Mythic / GOA mehrfach schon bestätigt. Raidgruppen wie ihr es aus WoW kennt wird es wohl nicht geben und das ist auch ganz gut so. Also man wird nicht einen extremen 40 Mann / 25 Mann PvE Raidcontent erwarten können. Der PvE Instanzcontent wird wohl also bei 6 Mann Instanzen bleiben oder evtl Instanziertem Content der für mehrere Gruppen zugänglich ist diese aber nicht zusammen verlinkt sind. 

Hauptaugenmerk sind immernoch die Städteraids und glaubt mir da reichen 25 / 40 Mann nicht ... je mehr schlachten desto mehr Köpfe rollen, alte Bauernweisheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keeris (19. November 2007)

Also es gibt 1. den Städteraid, wie oft der zustande kommt wird man sehen^^ wird wohl sehr schwer zum umsetzten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob es andere Raidorte gibt weiß ich nicht.

Kann aber mal den Bruder meiner Patentante fragen, der arbeitet bei Warhammer in London, vllt weiß der mehr, das dürfte aber ne Woche dauern , der checkt seine Emails nie -.- ^^


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (19. November 2007)

keeris schrieb:


> Also es gibt 1. den Städteraid, wie oft der zustande kommt wird man sehen^^ wird wohl sehr schwer zum umsetzten sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau mach mal besorg uns Geheimnformationen =D


----------



## Vakahma (19. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wow das wäre richtig nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und irgendwie besonders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (20. November 2007)

Bei Warhammer in London also? Ich frag mich nur was da dann sein soll?

EA Mythic hat ihren Sitz in USA und GOA hat ihren Sitz in Dublin (Irland). Das wären so die 2 Anlaufstellen die einem wohl mit Abstand am meisten über das Game sagen könnten, es aber nicht tun werden. Jeder Mitarbeiter der das dennoch tut riskiert seinen Arbeitsplatz und ich glaube nicht, dass jemand seinen Arbeitsplatz auf's Spiel setzt um ein paar Infos rauszugeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (20. November 2007)

In London ist wohl das Einzige, das mit Warhammer zu tun hat der (bzw. die) örtliche(n) Games Workshop(s). 
Und da, soweit ich weiß, GW seine Zentrale in Nottingham hat, wissen die londoner Mitarbeiter wohl auch nicht mehr über die Aktivitäten von EAMythic, als alle anderen GW-Mitarbeiter, die nicht in der Chefetage am idyllischen Sherwood forest sitzen.

Das sollte keine Beleidigung irgendwelcher Buffed-User oder deren Verwandten darstellen, ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass EAMythic derart offen mit ihrem Projekt umgehen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. November 2007)

Kommen wir mal zurück zum Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich bin gespannt wie sie das System mit den instanzierten Schlachtfeldern lösen.
Wird es realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder geben?
Wie lange wird so ein Schlachtfeld dauern?
Wie viele Spieler wird eine Schlacht beinhalten?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (20. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Kommen wir mal zurück zum Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also es gibt eine Schlachart da spielen 8vs8 und das wird am meisten Ehre oder so geben habe ich in einem Video meine ich gesehen auf einer WAR Seite. Vill finde ich den Link nochmal...


----------



## Vakahma (20. November 2007)

Realmübergreifend?? Ich denke ja, fände ich gut.
Wie lange?? Kommt drauf an wer zuerst gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (20. November 2007)

Wird wohl die Standard-BGs geben, sprich Flaggen sammeln, Gebäude einnehmen und dadurch Ressourcen erlangen. 
Wobei ich es mir bei Capture-The-Flag gut vorstellen könnte, dass man besondere NPCs(neutrale Schmiede mit besonderen Fähigkeiten zur eigenen Verstärkung der Ausrüstung, gefährliche Monster, welche man auf den Gegner hetzen könnte, etc.(diese Beispiele dienen nur dem besseren und flüssigerem Hintergrund und nicht um wirkliche Vorteil auf dem BG zu bekommen)) zu seiner Basis geleiten muss oder so.


----------



## Pente (21. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Kommen wir mal zurück zum Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Schlachtfeld dauert zwischen 10 und 15 Minuten. Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: ich finde es sehr sehr positiv, dass die Szenarien in WAR ein Zeitlimit haben nachdem sie automatisch zugehen und die Fraktion mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt. Wieso? Naja wenn ich an die guten alten 2 Stunden Alterac-Games denke oder Warsong bei dem beide Parteien mit der gegnerischen Flagge am jeweiligen Friedhof campte ... da ist ein festes Zeitlimit schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Man kann einfach viel besser mit der Zeit planen was gerade Gelegenheitsspielern sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.

Das Zeitlimit ist denke auch kein großes Geheimnis es wurde ja bereits schonmal in nem Podcast angesprochen und auch auf der GC konnte man die Zeitlimits der Szenarien begutachten.

Thema X-Realm: naja da sind sich wohl die Entwickler selbst noch nicht ganz einig und ich denke auch, dass diese Entscheidung sehr spät fallen wird. Dazu müsste man sehen wie allgemein die Warteschlangensituation auf den einzelnen Realms ist. Wenn die Wartezeit pro Realm bei unter 5 Minuten liegt muss man hier sicher nicht handeln. Wenn es allerdings so wie bei WoW auf zahlreichen Realms so ist, dass die eine Fraktion instant Invites bekommt und die andere 3 Stunden warten muss dann wird hier wohl ein X-Realm System von Nöten sein.


----------



## El Pistolero (23. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> Thema X-Realm: naja da sind sich wohl die Entwickler selbst noch nicht ganz einig und ich denke auch, dass diese Entscheidung sehr spät fallen wird. Dazu müsste man sehen wie allgemein die Warteschlangensituation auf den einzelnen Realms ist. Wenn die Wartezeit pro Realm bei unter 5 Minuten liegt muss man hier sicher nicht handeln. Wenn es allerdings so wie bei WoW auf zahlreichen Realms so ist, dass die eine Fraktion instant Invites bekommt und die andere 3 Stunden warten muss dann wird hier wohl ein X-Realm System von Nöten sein.


jo bei wow war es auf jeden fall sinnvoll denke ich, auch wenn es irgendwie lustiger war, wenn man seine gegner alle schon durchs open pvp und als stammgegner kannte... die persönlichkeit ist meienr meinung nach ein bischen verloren gegangen.


----------



## Mordenai (23. November 2007)

Ich halte Serverübergreifende Szenarien gelinde gesagt für Schwachsinn. 
Zum Einen hat EAMythic bereits angekündigt, die Wartezeiten durch das Hinzufügen von NPCs so gering wie möglich zu halten und zum Anderen stände so das farmen von Renown Points, statt des Realm vs Realm im Vordergrund.

Zudem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie ein übergreifendes System aussehen soll, da wie im "WAR Produktions-Videopodcast #3 und 5" ein komplexes und vor allem zusammenhängendes Combatsystem der jeweiligen Tiers beschrieben wird. 
Siegenspunkte werden von niedrigen Tiers auf höhere übertragen und sind somit Teil der gesamten Kampagne. Wie sollten nun Kämpfe gegen Serverfremde Spieler für die eigene bzw. gegnerische Fraktion gewertet werden (Nachteile für eigene Realms, obwohl irgendwelche Pfosten von anderen Servern für die Niederlagen in den Szenarien verantwortlich waren)?


----------



## Sumoikashi (23. November 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Mythic hat bereits angekündigt, dass es PvE Inhalte geben soll. So finden sich z.B. auf War-Welten.de neben der Beschreibung einer "Instanz" names Bastionstreppe (Link), zwei Bossprofile (Link) von NPC's, auf die man wohl treffen wird.
> Wie genau diese PvE-Inhalte nun umgesetzt werden ist noch fraglich.
> 
> Als sicher gilt jedoch, dass es keine Raidinstanzen im Sinne von World of Warcraft geben wird. Die (PvE-)Gruppen werden wohl erheblich kleiner sein als in WoW und man kann davon ausgehen, dass nur einzelne Encounter wie z.B. die Endbosse instanziert werden.



Würde ich aber nicht sagen, dass die Raids kleiner sind. In DAOC waren sie sogar größer, bis zu 200 Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (23. November 2007)

> Würde ich aber nicht sagen, dass die Raids kleiner sind.



Natürlich kann ich mich irren, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die "Battlegroups" eine Spielerzahl von 24 nicht überschreiten werden (also 4 Gruppen à 6 Spielern).
Quelle

Dass im RvR weitaus mehr Spieler notwendig sind, um erfolgreich zu sein, ist mehr als einleuchtend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (23. November 2007)

Ob Raids groß oder klein, ich bin dafür das die Server lieber etwas größer sind und es dafür keine realmübergreifenden Schlachtfelder gibt. So kennt man seine Freunde und Feinde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - was eigentlich nur Spaß bedeuten kann.


----------



## Pente (28. November 2007)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Ob Raids groß oder klein, ich bin dafür das die Server lieber etwas größer sind und es dafür keine realmübergreifenden Schlachtfelder gibt. So kennt man seine Freunde und Feinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/Signed

Es ist schön mitanzusehen was serverintern für eine Community entsteht und wie der Server "wächst". Da es ja keine offiziellen Foren geben soll werden sich also inoffizielle "Realm"-Foren bilden in denen sich die Spieler austauschen und sicher auch gehörig flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syli (29. November 2007)

Pente schrieb:


> /Signed
> 
> Es ist schön mitanzusehen was serverintern für eine Community entsteht und wie der Server "wächst". Da es ja keine offiziellen Foren geben soll werden sich also inoffizielle "Realm"-Foren bilden in denen sich die Spieler austauschen und sicher auch gehörig flamen
> 
> ...


bin auch /signed XD

bei DAoC gabs auch keine Offiziellen Foren, dort garb es das 4Players Forum für EU und den DAoC Vault von IGN was von GOA/Mythic inoffiziell als offizielles forum angegangen wurde, so wurden wichtige news von Sterni zb über das 4P forum verbreitet und dort sahen sich auch die GM's um und konnten so auch rückschlüsse auf Balancing feststellen!
daneben gab es dann inoffizielle anlaufpunkte für die einzelnen server, so war das daoc-forum.de nen forum das zu 95% aus benutzern vom server Logres war, andere server hatten sehr hohen andrang in ihren IRC channeln, auch von spielern für Spieler! hier wies zb der server stonehenge ihre spieler auf, auf dem server avalon ging ürgendwie alles über nen gilden IRC channel von Schwert und Rose soweit ich mich erinnern kann, dort fand man alle nennenswerten spieler vom server avalon... so hatte sich jeder server seinen eigenen raum gebastelt, viele per IRC andere über Foren software, von Dartmoor kenne ich noch einen Server offenen Teamspeak server der allen offen stand die auf Dartmoor gespielt hatten (man konnte sich zb kostenlose gilden / SG channels machen lassen - das war zu der zeit als TS2 recht neu war und somit auch sehr teuer im unterhalt!-selten gab es gilden die einen eigenen TS server hatten!)


ich hoffe / denke das es ähnlich werden wird in WAR - man kannte wirklich viele leute vom server, wenn man gegen sie kämpfte hat man vorher nochmal gewunken oder ist nebeneinander hergelaufen oder hat sich im TS2 unterhalten während man sich im stealth suchte... es war eine sehr schöne atmothspäre (wird dat so geschrieben) auf den einzelnen servern!-aders gesagt, man hatte einen namen und man kannte leute aus den gegnerischen reichen und respecktierte sie, man hat nicht geadded nur um ein parr mehr RP's zu holen ect...

mfg
Syli


----------

